# McKenzie County archery club 3D shoot



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

McKenzie County Archery Club
3-D and Vegas Indoor Tournament
March 8th & 9th 2008
Contact: Shawn Staal at 701-842-3112 Watford City Veterans Memorial Building
All Classes 
25 3-D Adult Targets 
10 3-D Cub Targets

Registration: Saturday 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
Sunday 8:00 am - 3:00 pm


----------

